# Magic Misdirection: How Orlando Can Conjure a Future From Its Non-Shooting Backcourt



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Among league insiders, the Orlando Magic are drawing a lot of comparisons to the Utah Jazz. Both are unglamorous teams in the middle of multiyear rebuilds, centered around piles of draft picks and young players that haven’t yet yielded a foundational superstar.
> 
> The Jazz, however, got a head start by leveraging the desperation of the New York teams and snagging picks that became Gordon Hayward and Derrick Favors, both borderline All-Stars now. Then, in 2013, Utah nailed the draft by nabbing “the Stifle Tower,” Rudy Gobert, at no. 27.
> 
> ...


http://grantland.com/the-triangle/orlando-magic-victor-oladipo-elfrid-payton/


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Oladipo can shoot.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

hobojoe said:


> Oladipo can shoot.


I would add -ish to that and I'd agree.

Oladipo can shoot-ish. He isn't a bad shooter from what I've seen.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

If Channing Frye played like he did in Phoenix this would be a pretty good lineup. You really need a good stretch 4 if you lack shooting in the backcourt.


----------

